# Tech Question--Renegade



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright guys my gade is leaking water out a small weap hole in block right by where the water pump bolts on. Anyone had this happen and know why and how to stop it? Im guessing this is some sort of safety setup. :thinking:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Alright guys my gade is leaking water out a small weap hole in block right by where the water pump bolts on. Anyone had this happen and know why and how to stop it? Im guessing this is some sort of safety setup. :thinking:


The Brute has a similar setup, and when it does that, the seal is gone.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

don't qote me monster but i want to say that is a tatle tell for water pump seal i want to say but not for sure ..


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Ya Brad, I did some research after posting and thats the problem. Its a pretty big deal to fix on a can am, have to pull the motor out of the bike, also have to buy to special tools one is a puller and cant remember the other. Can am charges $1200 in labor to fix. Atleast this is what I read.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

o shat .. well lets get to work ..lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> Ya Brad, I did some research after posting and thats the problem. Its a pretty big deal to fix on a can am, have to pull the motor out of the bike, also have to buy to special tools one is a puller and cant remember the other. Can am charges $1200 in labor to fix. Atleast this is what I read.


 :bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes:

YOU HAVE GOT TO BE SHATTING!!!!!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

yeah, water pump seal. can am came out with a recall to fix the leaky water pump. the problem is mud getting into the pump through the weap hole a eating up the seal. the recall was just a little elbow fitting tapped into the weap hole & a short piece of tube slid onto it. keeps the mud out. I don't think you have to pull the motor.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

emc said:


> yeah, water pump seal. can am came out with a recall to fix the leaky water pump. the problem is mud getting into the pump through the weap hole a eating up the seal. the recall was just a little elbow fitting tapped into the weap hole & a short piece of tube slid onto it. keeps the mud out. I don't think you have to pull the motor.


 Im going to order the seal and do some more research but so far everywhere I have read about it says the motor has to be pulled out. 
From what I understand it has to be pulled so the front shaft can be pulled out of motor cause the seal is behind it. I read about the drain hose conversion and you can bet thats how it will go back together


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Is this just the rene's or the outtys as well? What years?


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Its all of the 650cc and 800cc that are 08 and older. The 09's and up come with the drain hose


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks monster. Guess i need to do a little more research huh....lol


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

you got a 2010, you have no worries buddy


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

you are correct about all 650 & 800 motors. they are all the same. there are 2 seals in there. 1 for oil & 1 for water.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

Right, Its lookin like this is going to be a major pain in the arse! I wont be able to get parts until next tuesday so I guess the Rene will be down for a few weeks.


----------

